# Need Help, Didn't Know Where To Put This Ge Motor



## Mike8623 (Jul 12, 2016)

OK guys and gals. I just got an old general electric tri clad induction motor. The wires are a mess. I'd like to know how to wire it for 115 Volt.

The motor is as described above. It is 115/230 V, 1725 rpm, 1.5 hp, single phase, 145T frame. It has 12 wires, all white and numbered 1-10. two do not have anything. Does anyone have any idea how to wire this for 115. or does anyone have one of these with a wiring plate on it, that could post a pic of it?

Looks like the model number is 5hc145al2003y. Also wires 7 &6 are wired together as are 2&3, wire 8 is wired to one that doesn't have a number.

Can anyone help me here??


----------



## John Hasler (Jul 12, 2016)

Mike8623 said:


> OK guys and gals. I just got an old general electric tri clad induction motor. The wires are a mess. I'd like to know how to wire it for 115 Volt.
> 
> The motor is as described above. It is 115/230 V, 1725 rpm, 1.5 hp, single phase, 145T frame. It has 12 wires, all white and numbered 1-10. two do not have anything. Does anyone have any idea how to wire this for 115. or does anyone have one of these with a wiring plate on it, that could post a pic of it?
> 
> ...


Photo of the nameplate?


----------



## Mike8623 (Jul 13, 2016)

I'll get some pictures listed today. I've dug around the net quite a bit and I think this motor needs a start and run capacitor. Four of the wires have terminals on them that would allow for pushing down upon the 4 posts of the two capacitors, that would be 4 wires, then there are a total of 6 that are joined together leaving two for the power cord. That is a total of 12. So it looks like I have to find out what wires with the terminals on the end go to what posts on the capacitators. From there I just have to find out if it is wired for 115 or 230.

I wonder just what start and run capacitors to buy, anyone with any ideas on this motor?


----------



## Mike8623 (Jul 13, 2016)

Pictures


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 19, 2016)

It looks to me like the model # is actually 5Kc145al2003y.  I would do some net searching and try to find as much info as you can.  Also see if there is a motor shop in your area that might identify it.  Don't buy any caps just yet.
MS


----------



## Mike8623 (Jul 19, 2016)

Mark, I think you right. I'll hold off on the capacitors. Busy wrestling with the wires.

So I got this this new volt meter and figured out the ohm section. I put both the leads from the meter on the connectors (both at the same time) from the 4 wires that I would summize go the 2 capacitors and all of them read 1.2 on the meter. So I wondering what is going on?


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 19, 2016)

Motor windings have very low resistance so you need a meter that has a very low ohms range, about 10 ohms or less full scale; most inexpensive meters don't go low enough. But even so, that will only give a rough idea which windings are which.  I would still try to locate a spec sheet and wiring diagram for that motor.  You could try plugging that model number into some online cross-reference databases and see if you can get a match.  Also try emailing some motor shops and dealers and pick their brains.  Somebody out there has the info you seek.  Try Grainger too.
Mark S.


----------



## John Hasler (Jul 20, 2016)

You could just pull the end cap and trace the wires from the centrifugal switch.


----------



## Mike8623 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks all for the info.


----------

